
How accurate are Zestimates? Zillow awards $1M to trio for improving them - ohjeez
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/how-accurate-are-zestimates-zillow-awards-1-million-to-trio-for-improving-them/
======
masonic
It's ridiculous in many cases. For example, they rate my next door neighbors
place (townhouse, _identical_ floorplan) as $400K more than mine. Their record
of my purchase price is half what it actually was.

